# How you know your respirator is working



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

When you have beer chili for dinner, go to the shop to sand, sand, sand, belch, and have to take the respirator off for fresh air. I think the seal is good. :thumbsup:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

If it were me, then I don't think the noxious beer chilli vapors would first appear on the INSIDE of the mask.....


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

:laughing: It's funny because it's happened to me. :laughing:


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

At my age, instead of reaching for a respirator...I'd be changing a Depends.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

SteveEl said:


> If it were me, then I don't think the noxious beer chilli vapors would first appear on the INSIDE of the mask.....


 
I think we can all +1 to that, BUT the sander covered the noise and the mask kept out the smell. My wife was with me but fortunately for her she too was properly geared up for the job. 


I must say I almost never wore a respirator, and it has become my most enjoyable additions to the shop routine, internal fumes or not.


----------

